# what haven't you prepped for?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

have you had an honest think session with yourself on what you have NOT prepped for? 

It's perfectly fine and understandable to say "I can not prep for another bucket of food from costco because I have to buy back to school supplies for 3 kids"

It's perfectly acceptable to say I can not prep for anything crazy and expensive because the wife lost her job and now it's just me bringing home money.

The question is really about... what are you doing about what you have NOT prepared for, and is it worth more to you than lunch at the mall, than going to the theater instead of getting a movie on redbox or netflix, or whatever the case may be.

Do you have enough gas cans?
Do you have enough extra boots? (do you have extra insoles liners?)
Do you have enough pet/critter chow?
Do you have enough ?????


what are you missing?

your answer to that question might spur someone else to buying something they wouldn't have thought of!

I turned a friends comments on a possible EURO zone collapse on Sept 12 as a "soft cap" where I decided to make a lot of low cost but high importance items I'd been putting off finally get bought. 

I'm glad I have them, mostly they sit unused, but they are important, and it's a good plan realized today instead of a perfect plan waiting for tomorrow!


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

I think a lot of folks on this board have turned prepping into a lifestyle. Myself, I don't have enough of anything. I'm fairly new at this but chose to start with food/medical supplies. 

Now I'm planning on branching out to a bob for work (especially after yesterday's embassy flag burning sesh down the street from my job). I don't feel the need at this point to give up a lunch here or a netflix there, even though I don't have netflix, but you know what I mean, because my life is moving toward a prepper lifestyle. My next plan is for self-defense. My style is to start with a basic plan in one area, then branch out in time. I'm probably not going fast enough, but I figure something is better than nothing.

I also realized many things kind of compliment each other. No use having guns if you don't have any ammo, no use having tons of food if you have no water source or purification, etc...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Global nuclear war, an asteroid strike.

Anything that is going to block the sun for an extended period of time(like years) and prevent us from growing food will mean the end of us. No bunker with 20 years of food stores at this house.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It does not cost much to buy a case of Ramen noodles. Or wash out some of the many kinds of bottles we use and fill them with water.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I just spent the last 4 days going over and over what we have what we dont have. I finally came to the conclusion I was driving myself crazy. I have list of big ticket non food items to get and I need to just stick to the plan and not knock anything out of whack because im feeling stressed. The food part is a way of life and I have a pretty good amount stored up and will stay the course adding to it each shopping trip/month.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I need to research more on prepping my home if the nuke plant goes boom. I'm within receiving fallout (on the very edge) figured we would bug out toward Mississippi, so I have bags ready for about five days. But I do have masks for everyone, we could survive a fallout I guess. Things like, how do I protect a garden spot? How about water? Stuff like that. 


I would like rain barrels. There is a slow moving creek nearby, but don't know how that would work out if everyone were needing water. We now have a lake home and it would be nice to be there if we need water but getting there might be hard, I don't know if I should store food there or not, as well as here at home.

I still need to get our wood stove. We just have to finally install.

I wouldn't mind seeing if I could have a well here.

I'm not worried too much about power. Alternative power would be one of the last things I approach. It will be hot during summer but my ancestors survived... Just as long as we can stay warm in the winter.

Oh I need heirloom seeds! Gosh I have got to do that soon!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

phxrising said:


> I think a lot of folks on this board have turned prepping into a lifestyle. Myself, I don't have enough of anything. I'm fairly new at this but chose to start with food/medical supplies.


 ph........ I agree 110% As I've posted before, growing up in a rural area in the 60's and 70's gardening,trapping. fishing, hunting and such. We canned food and such. It was not a "choice" but just something you naturally did. Your parents did it, ( they were kids during the depression) your grandparents did it, so it came natural. I continued doing so until I moved to the "city" in 2000. So I can't do what I did then but I still continue as I can by "prepping" I can't garden here outside of containers and some fruit trees. So I buy and can free produce from the farm market. I can't help myself as you said it really is a lifestyle.

I'm like you I IMHO don't have nearly enough of amything as well, While I'm better off than many due to my training and experience, I still don't have enough and most likly no matter how much I have to me it will never be enough.

Now to answer the original thread, as others said. About the only thing no one can prep for is total thermo neucular war, or an "extenction level" asteroid hit. Otherwise general preps, like food, water, shelter, medical supplies, defensive items, and such are a good basic blanket for any situation. Add a good store of fuel, a generator, comms, and your even better off.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

DJgang said:


> I need to research more on prepping my home if the nuke plant goes boom. I'm within receiving fallout (on the very edge) figured we would bug out toward Mississippi, so I have bags ready for about five days. But I do have masks for everyone, we could survive a fallout I guess.


 DJ good for you having masks. FYI you can also pick up disposible protective suits that will give some added skin exposure protection as well from places like www.beprepared.com they are fairly inexpensive as well.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

101airborne said:


> DJ good for you having masks. FYI you can also pick up disposible protective suits that will give some added skin exposure protection as well from places like www.beprepared.com they are fairly inexpensive as well.


Yes. Also need to research preparing the open basement with two doors because that's where we will go. If we don't bug out...

I've purchased from EE before, good company and love option to have unmarked boxes.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

hiwall said:


> It does not cost much to buy a case of Ramen noodles. Or wash out some of the many kinds of bottles we use and fill them with water.


Not much food value in Ramen Noodles, it has been discussed here before and to my surprise, I found myself defending them.

A lot of carbs and fat, just what you need if you are doing a lot of physical work, just be sure you have other foods to provide the needed nutrition.

It can also fill that empty spot in the pit of your stomach when nothing else is available. My opinion has changed, Ramen can be a good prep food if your food plan is set up to account for the empty calories it provides.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I had actually never eaten any Ramen Noodles until about a week ago I bought a package($0.17). It tasted OK so I bought a case and put it in the motorhome. Way better than nothing and quite light weight. Canned goods are great but heavy. The OP was talking about costs so thats why I brought up the ramen. Many ways to prep on a budget.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I WAS freaking out about water storage, but my friend who makes soap and lotion gave me a BUNCH of boxes that she gets her oils in. They're like 'wine in a box' with the plastic skin inside and the spigot....they are the BOMB!! Holds 35 pounds of water each and they stack great. She said she'd give them to me every time she uses up the oils. I am so thankful!!

I don't think I'd be ready even if I had 5 more years and no house payment to make and no utilities to pay!! There's just too much to get and not enough time or money.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Yes. Also need to research preparing the open basement with two doors because that's where we will go. If we don't bug out...


 DJ if you want to PM me and/or send me a couple of pics of the area your wanting to prep/ secure of the basement maybe I can offer a couple of suggestions. I have worked as a security consultant/ security systems installer in the past.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

101airborne said:


> DJ if you want to PM me and/or send me a couple of pics of the area your wanting to prep/ secure of the basement maybe I can offer a couple of suggestions. I have worked as a security consultant/ security systems installer in the past.


Thanks, I will. I'm at the lake so it might be next week.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Oh I need heirloom seeds! Gosh I have got to do that soon!


You might want to check now at garden centers, Wal Mart, etc. because the stock they have left may be on sale due to Summer being over. I forgot to check, but will head to the store tomorrow, and see if they have any left.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> You might want to check now at garden centers, Wal Mart, etc. because the stock they have left may be on sale due to Summer being over. I forgot to check, but will head to the store tomorrow, and see if they have any left.


DJGang is looking for heirloom seeds, I don't remember them carrying that type, just the hybrids and engineered stuff. Those grow really well when gardening while everything is still okay, but the problem with them is that since they are specialized and they are manipulated to produce bigger produce, and resistant to different kinds of plant diseases and rot, their seeds wont usually produce a follow up crop, and if they do, the potential of that crops seeds is then even lower. I think I read once that at best you could expect to get maybe 2 or 3 total crops out of the hybrid seeds before they no longer even grow anything.

Personally I think having supply of the hybrid seeds is still a good thing. Since they are bred to to be heartier that means I can get my first garden going with the specialized seeds and work out the wrinkles and kinks of growing food in the PAW before I start using my expensive and limited supply of heirloom seeds.

**edit

Actually, now that I think about it, I'm very tempted to use one of the first sets of heirloom seeds I bought and also start practicing my seed drying and storage skills with the veggies it produces. I'll replace the set I use with a new set! FIFO! Yay!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Urban anarchy.

Home is indefensible. Sewer will likely be an issue.

We're well set for short term, long term if it's only us, but long term for general public, no way


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Myself, I don't have enough of anything.


I presume that the day I am 100% prepared for every possible disaster scenario will be the day that Jesus comes back and says it's time to go to heaven. Okay, that's unrealistic. I will never actually been 100% prepared. All I do is look to see where I am deficit and try my best to make up for it. Right now it is long term food stores, but I am working on it. When I have another few months stock I need to start looking at where I can advance my skill set outside of the realm of weapons and tactics. Perhaps more advanced first aid and/or gardening.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Nukes is probably the only thing I'm not prepared for. I'm pretty sure I have everything else covered.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

How do I wash our clothing? I don't have an old wring washer, I remember using one when I was a kid, our babysitter had one, but I just thought about that!

I know Sue and Steve hand wash....

Ok it's late and I know that there are more important issues like urban anarchy.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have lots of food, guns and ammo, water filtration. I need more and better first aid gear and heirloon seeds. A little at a time but hurry up cause I'm not sure how much time is left before the money bomb drops due to our idiotic currency devaluation.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

DJgang said:


> How do I wash our clothing? I don't have an old wring washer, I remember using one when I was a kid, our babysitter had one, but I just thought about that!
> 
> I know Sue and Steve hand wash....
> 
> Ok it's late and I know that there are more important issues like urban anarchy.


An unused toilet plunger and a 5 gallon bucket, along with a good suppy of Ivory soap.

When looking at the weaknesses in my own preps, I tend to think toward sustainable living. Skills over stuff, because even the best store bought preps can be destroyed or used up.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

DJgang said:


> How do I wash our clothing? I don't have an old wring washer, I remember using one when I was a kid, our babysitter had one, but I just thought about that!
> 
> I know Sue and Steve hand wash....
> 
> Ok it's late and I know that there are more important issues like urban anarchy.


I was watching No Impact Man and they put their clothes in the bathtub and were stepping on them like grapes.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm thinking the frequency of washing clothes will have to be seriously reevaluated as will washing dishes and bodies. As of now, if I have no power, I have no water. Trying to get that figured out, obviously but if TSHTF tomorrow, I'd have to rely on my stored water for drinking and cooking ONLY. Washing bodies would have to be via baby wipes and my plates, cups and silverware are plastic to be burned or buried. Hair washing would consist of one small bucket of water to be used by the whole family. I would imagine you'd have to restrict hair washing to once every two weeks or so.... Clothes would have to be worn until they were seriously dirty and/or stinky because even using a 5 gallon bucket of water for washing could put your water storage in jeopardy. If you're close to a creek, you could get water for washing there, because to me, I'm not as concerned with the dirt as I am about the stink!! I've struggled with the wringing out process as well since I don't have a wringer either, but two people could twist a pair of jeans in between the two of them to get most water out before hanging on the line. In the mean time, a wringer from Leman's is on my "would love to have" list.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Hair washing would consist of one small bucket of water to be used by the whole family. I would imagine you'd have to restrict hair washing to once every two weeks or so....


I use baking soda and vinegar for my hair. My skin reacts badly to chemicals. It's the only way for me keep my hair clean. I wash my hair every few days... Probably 2-4 days, but I have amazing shiny thick hair now.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

On the bathing side, here's an article I came across on how to bathe without running water using 7 cups of water.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/nature-community/sponge-bath-zmaz81mazraw.aspx


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Taking daily showers/baths is a very new cultural thing. Back in the 50's, we would do sponge baths every night and then every Friday night we would take baths.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We are not prepped for nukes, not even a generating plant meltdown in the next state over. Working on that. We got a rad meter, some Kelp tabs, Zeolite, plastic to cover the garden, and have a basement, but if it gets bad, we are toast. 

Civil disorder could be a problem, if it reaches out this far. We are in a rural area, but not that far from a big city. 

We have addressed the issue of losing our Social Security income, or having it inflated away. But our best answer for income loss is to work my repair business again, and that is iffy in the case of severe economic upheaval. Our efforts at self reliance would help, but are not enough. The biggest problem is our age, and there is not much can be done about that.

Heck, we can't even deal with tomato blight...


----------



## Trubble (Oct 27, 2013)

Salekdarling said:


> I use baking soda and vinegar for my hair. My skin reacts badly to chemicals. It's the only way for me keep my hair clean. I wash my hair every few days... Probably 2-4 days, but I have amazing shiny thick hair now.


How do you mix the baking soda & vinegar for this? Sounds ideal!


----------



## Trubble (Oct 27, 2013)

machinist said:


> We are not prepped for nukes, not even a generating plant meltdown in the next state over. Working on that. We got a rad meter, some Kelp tabs, Zeolite, plastic to cover the garden, and have a basement, but if it gets bad, we are toast.
> 
> Civil disorder could be a problem, if it reaches out this far. We are in a rural area, but not that far from a big city.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling! I am on SSI & do not even have a profitable hobby... Also, live in the suburbs near the airport... Fortunately, our neighborhood is not likely to draw attention of anyone.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Trubble said:


> How do you mix the baking soda & vinegar for this? Sounds ideal!


1/2 - 1 Tablespoon of baking soda in a two cups of water. Rinse thoroughly, and than do a 1-2 tablespoon of white vinegar in two cups of water. Rinse thoroughly. Easy peasy.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I tend to look at the problem as one of how long could I last if SHTF, rather than the type of disaster. At any given time I can say "I could go X months without resupply" and I figure out what it would take to extend that to my next goal. Sometimes what is needed is something like more food, which can be acquired in manageable increments, and sometimes what is needed is a big ticket item like a BOV. I'll deal with the necessay item and then repeat the process to extend the time further.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We aren't prepared for a nuclear disaster or a pandemic or a pole shift.

I don't consider any of those to be likely to happen any time soon. 

Unless there was a nuclear false flag against the Green Bay Packers as a way of destroying morale throughout the country.


----------

